# My NAT is open, and I still lag.



## Big Will1 (Jun 16, 2010)

I recently posted in the game networking forum, and someone there directed me here. My NAT type is open, but I still lag in online games and I don't understand why. For instance in black ops I mostly have a yellow bar connection and sometimes it drops down to a red bar. I rarely have a green bar and four bright green bars is hard to come by. I have all the ports forwarded that you need to have for xbox live, my NAT is open, and Upnp is enabled. My xbox is connected through a wired connection to my WRT54GS router. Please help me out. Also I have the firmware updated to the latest version on the router. I have a cable connection that averages 6Mbps down, and 1 Mbps up. Anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Is your Xbox connected to your router through wireless?


----------



## Big Will1 (Jun 16, 2010)

No my xbox is connected directly to my WRT54GS router via ethernet cord.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

What is your internet speed whilst you play? Try testing it now. Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
Post back results.


----------



## Big Will1 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Your ping is horrible for FPS gaming. You should contact your connection provider about it, and ask if they can get it any better.


----------



## Big Will1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Darn that sucks that it's their problem and not mine, because they are the only broadband provider available where I live. Oh well guess it can't hurt to call and ask. Thanks guys.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

They should sort it due to regulations I think.

It is worth contacting them


----------

